# Fixing random tech thread



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 9, 2021)

Oh yes, many of us get the tool's out before thinking.

Now, somewhere to ask?!.


I'll start, I asked somewhere else but here is better.

Sorry not sure where to ask but I'm trying to fix a 65" lg TV that's got red blinking lights of death.

And I'm a noob with TVs btw.

My question is though the oled backlight power-. Does the Tcon board provide this?!

I'd imagine it does since oled isn't backlit afaidk.


----------

